# Does SCCM have a job logging tool built in?



## MattHobbs (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Just looking at getting SCCM to help with the management of pc's on my work network. I can't seem to find anything that says if SCCM has a job logging tool built onto it?

Does anyone know if it does? And if it doesnt, can you recommend a good one please?

Thanks,
Matt


----------

